# Buffed Premium Kündigen



## Weramor (4. August 2016)

Hi Buffed Team, würde gern mein Premium Abo kündigen, doch ich finde unter meinem Profil im Bereich "premium" keine option zum kündigen, zu den Zahlungsmodalitäten und wann das ganze Verlängert wird. Falls es den Premium Service so an sich überhaupt noch gibt. 

 

Danke und Gruß Weramor


----------



## ZAM (4. August 2016)

Hi,

natürlich gibt es das noch, wir arbeiten sogar an einer Neuerung - dazu kann ich aber noch nichts weiter sagen. 

Die Anzeige hat tatsächlich eine Macke - ich kümmere mich morgen darum - danke für den Hinweis!

Ansonsten kannst du das auch weiterhin über unseren Abo-Dienstleister kündigen: http://shop.computec.de/kontakt/

Gruß


----------



## Dragic (11. Oktober 2017)

Hallo Zam,

 

gibt es den Kündigungs *Button* den jetzt oder finde ich den einfach nicht, oder habe ich das ganze einfach falsch verstanden das man schriftlich Kündigen muss?


----------



## Aun (12. Oktober 2017)

email oder ruf halt an....


----------

